# How were your twins conceived? ( natural, clomid,herbs....)



## Mrs.Ping

hi ladies was just wondering how your twins were conceived? were you on clomid were you taking herbs . were you on injections ? what was your protocol ? I am starting clomid in may and we are Ltttc-ers. at 33 yrs old the dr probably wont waste 2 much time on clomid plus dh has low cout.so i am sure fertility treatments will be a bit more rigorous . just wondering what we're getting into:wacko:


----------



## san fran shan

Mine were 50mg clomid first try with IUI. We were unexplained infertility. Husband has great sperm. 

Good luck!


----------



## hopingforit

I took 50mg of clomid with ovidrel and IUI (first round of meds - 2nd IUI). I had low progesterone/didn't ovulate sometimes and DH had low sperm count (12-20 million).


----------



## MrsC8776

50 mg clomid, Ovidrel and IUI. First medicated IUI and no fertility issues on my end. Had a few unmedicated IUI's prior. 

Many people take clomid and only end up with one baby so if you are worried about twins just try to remember that. :flower:


----------



## amjon

I was on Letrozole, but did already ovulate on my own. The doctor said there was a very low chance of multiples and not to worry about it. It's possible mine are identical though (and they did only see on clear CL).


----------



## _Vicky_

Naturally in first cycle of TTC at 36 - how lucky were we!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Naturally at age 28, 11 months after the birth of our first born, Henry x


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Thanks ladies we will most likely go the iui route insurance docent cover fertility and ivf is a bit of a chunk of change for us. Dh only has 1 million sperm per mil so iui might not even work. I suspect that I have pcos my cycles are 60+ days long ob didn't investigate further since we already have DD. But offered clomid so we could get in more then 4 chances per year!! I use vitex to regulate my cycles so we could get pregnant with dd but only 4 pp periods and they are back to being long again. 
I know what it feels like to see 1 hb on the monitor but for u ladies to have seen 2 must have been an unimaginable feeling congrats on your wonderful gifts and I hope to be bless with another real soon!


----------



## 1948LC

Naturally at age 29! My Mum is a fraternal twin but didn't think I would have twins - well not until the 9 week scan I booked privately because I was so ill!x


----------



## Jenn76

We did IVF because of low sperm count (13 million). We could have tried IUI but my RE felt it would take several tries to give us the same chance as IVF. I'm 36 and didn't want to risk wasted time so we saved up and went for the higher success rate. Tough decision, good luck!


----------



## HappiestMom

natural...... after being on Clomid to get preggie with LO almost 2 years ago due to PCOS...hubby said the clomid must be in my system still...I cant tell you how hard I laughed at that!! men are soo cluelsss lol.. :haha:


----------



## lolomom

I took clomid to conceive my second son, due to short luteal phase, even though I do ovulate regularly. He was obviously a singleton pregnancy. I did not use clomid for this pregnancy at all, and wound up with twins. So I guess the moral of that story is, there is no guarantee on anything!

Good luck :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Natural fraternal twins at age 28. Definitely a shock!


----------



## twinmummy06

Naturally conceived at 18 mo/di identical twins.


----------



## sweetieinva

Ours were conceived on month 2 of Clomid 50mg. I basically took it because of my PCOS and not quite sure if/when I was ovulating.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Mine were from frozen embies xx


----------



## amjon

Mrs.Ping said:


> Thanks ladies we will most likely go the iui route insurance docent cover fertility and ivf is a bit of a chunk of change for us. Dh only has 1 million sperm per mil so iui might not even work. I suspect that I have pcos my cycles are 60+ days long ob didn't investigate further since we already have DD. But offered clomid so we could get in more then 4 chances per year!! I use vitex to regulate my cycles so we could get pregnant with dd but only 4 pp periods and they are back to being long again.
> I know what it feels like to see 1 hb on the monitor but for u ladies to have seen 2 must have been an unimaginable feeling congrats on your wonderful gifts and I hope to be bless with another real soon!

You may want to ask about Letrozole instead of Clomid because it's off label use for fertility and is a breast cancer drug, so it's very likely your insurance will cover it, but not Clomid. I had no problem with insurance covering Letrozole (don't have any idea how much Clomid is).


----------



## Deethehippy

Natural mono/di identical girl twins age 38 after 2 miscarriages - we were elated!


----------



## lizziedripping

Aged 36 naturally, roughly 5yrs after my second child :) xx


----------



## Mrs Mc

Mono/di identical girls, conceived naturally, aged 28
X


----------



## fuzzylu

clomid 100mg 2nd cycle due to PCOS.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Naturally at age 21 after 10 months of ntnp. My mum predicted twins from the day I took a test and it was still a shock. Xx


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Wow looks like a lit if clomid babies. 
Thanks about the info on letrozole I will gave to ask!


----------



## Babyduo

Surprise twins here, but mine are identical. Crazy world :)


----------



## Meezerowner

Natural DCDA twins (presumed frats - they dont look look alike) conceived aged 30 one cycle after a MC.


----------



## ttc1soon

Natural fraternal twins after 2 miscarriages, age 21. We were super excited but super surprised.


----------



## Sunny Monkey

IUI cycle on Menopur injections (75mg or g) and ovitrelle trigger shot. Twins dont run in our families so this was purely IUI/ fertility meds!

Good luck!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Natural Mo/di twins, aged 30 after 16 months of trying and just about to start fertility testing. xx


----------



## arj

Mine are ID so just regular sex for me


----------



## 77Tulips

Shock conception here, we were TTA.


----------



## ShelbyLC

All natural identicals for me. (Since we're sharing - I conceived at 19.) :flower:


----------



## jackie2012

natural frats conceived at 32, fourth pregnancy.


----------



## marymoomin

I was on clomid when my dd was conceived. My twins are natural.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

wow looks like a lot of id here ! and so many of the natural. i guess your chances are your chances!


----------



## Brightstarshi

natural triplets here xI am over 35 and am on my 6th pregnancy dr says this is why :)


----------



## Babyduo

Brightstarshi said:


> natural triplets here xI am over 35 and am on my 6th pregnancy dr says this is why :)

I'm 36 and this is my 7th pregnancy- twins!


----------



## GemmaG

My twins were conceived through ivf/ICSI first attempt :) x


----------



## clarebo9

My now 13 yr old twins were concieved naturally when I was 18 :thumbup:
My OH told everyone he knows that he had super sperm! :haha:


----------



## pixie23

Conceived frat twins on 1st round of clomid, after investigative laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, and ovarian diathermy (ovarian drilling). Tubes were open, but diagnosed with enometriosis (taken care of in laparoscopy), and PCOS. Twins also run in the family so we weren't too surprised to find it was twins, I think we were more surprised that we were actually pregnant and had overcome our struggle with infertility!


----------



## hopingnowsit

100mg serophene days 3-7 and twins yay


----------



## Porcelain

Natural, Fraternal. Lots of twins in the biological line, apparently.


----------



## kissyfacelala

5th IUI with puregon and ovidrel! I had PCOS and my DH's sperm was good and then bad and then really good...had 6 million sperm the day of our 5th IUI! only need one! but two worked since we now have two beautiful babies...a boy and a girl! :):)


----------



## Trying4kiddo3

Spontaneous b/g twins. I'm 31. This is my seventh pregnancy. Have had 3 miscarriages previously. Conceived on our first cycle/same day after having Paragard IUD removed.


----------

